# Paratilapia and Plants



## Alistriwen (Jan 5, 2008)

I have a simple question I was hoping I could get some advice with. I've never kept cichlids with plants as a rule but my Paratilapia don't seem to be diggers or very destructive and I was wondering if I could plant the tank they're in? I've got 6 of them in a 75 gal in my room, right now the largest is probably 3 inches long and 2 inches tall or so, not very big yet. I wanted to put in some vals, java fern, maybe a few others to give the tank a nicer look especially since it's my bedroom tank. I don't think they'd uproot the plants but I don't know if they might not try and eat them?

What do ya think?

Also, as a side question. Im thinking about putting in some community fish, barbs probably, maybe a few larger danios in the tank. Basically colourful stuff they can't fit in their mouths. Does anyone have any experience with this? They're such slow moving docile fish I don't want to terrify them with my active cyprinid and characin friends  I just hate having a single species tank when the tank isn't intended for breeding. I had these guys in with my blue dolphins until recently but the blue dolphins ganged up on one of the larger paratilapia and almost killed it so they had to go. Not to mention the fact that the two large males were at constant odds and when they would fight and splash at the surface of the water it would scare the bjeezus out of my dog who sleeps in here.

Anyways, whatever help other paratilapia keepers can offer would be much appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## AnThRaXx (Apr 21, 2008)

ya i have mine in a heavily planted tank just one solo and he doesnt do anything to any of my plants. his tank mates cause more damage or him feeding.. but honestly the plants seem to just bug him, but he doesnt tear them up and my friend who raised him had it in a 75 fully planted no filter at all so dont worry, plus javas dont root normally they attach to rockery and logs. also my tank has onions and stuff and he just leaves it all be. hope this helps. (maybe if you know a good way to breed my own feed for my paratilapia u could forward it)


----------



## Alistriwen (Jan 5, 2008)

When you say breed your own feed do you mean breeding something the Paratilapia can eat? Like a small fish or something?


----------



## AnThRaXx (Apr 21, 2008)

ya i dont know what is the easiest to breed inside a 10 gallon setup i currently have guppies but they arent doing so hot. and tank is too small for convicts


----------



## Alistriwen (Jan 5, 2008)

Hmm, well I feed my Paratilapia NLS sinking cichlid pellets but if you wanna feed them live foods Cherry Shrimp are good. They breed like crazy, can live in small aquariums and grow quickly if you feed them right. I occasionally give my Paratilapia a snack of them to weed out the cherries that aren't colourful enough. I also feed them deformed or otherwise undesirable fry from a variety of species but none of them is good for breeding in a 10 gal except the Endlers but they're not much smaller than guppies. I think cherry shrimp are the way to go for a 10 gal. You can cram tons of them into a small space so long as you're careful to make sure the water stays relatively clean.


----------

